
Living in SF on no budget - Ch3ck
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;ll be moving to SF next month for the hack reactor course, I wish to get ideas on how to live in SF very cheap on no income. I&#x27;m willing to volunteer at startups, work on side projects for little cash. Any ideas will be welcomed.
======
bob_theslob646
What are your skills?

~~~
Ch3ck
I"m a C/C++, Java, Go developer. I'm moving to learn JS during the hack
reactor.

